# [HOWTO] 2006.0 LiveCD + Speedtouch 330 + Neostrada ręcznie

## Smoothny

 1. Wstęp

Tak, wiem - konfiguracja Speedtouch 330 to niekończący się temat i wszyscy mają go już dość, ale myślę, że jedno więcej ujęcie nie zaszkodzi. Zaprazentowany materiał bazuje na wyciągu ze starego HOWTO Speedtouch modem - Gentoo Linux Wiki skompilowanym z własnym doświadczeniem oraz skrojony na miarę najnowszego LiveCD Gentoo.

Zanim rozpoczniesz konfigurację  upewnij się, że jesteś zalogowany na koncie roota.

Z poziomu Gnome z LiveCD wybierz Applications >> System tools >> Terminal, następnie

```
sudo su -
```

 2. Moduły

Moduły w większości przypadków będą już załadowane ale nadmiar ostrożności nigdy nie zaszkodzi.

```

modprobe pppoatm

modprobe speedtch

```

3. Konfiguracja

Do pliku /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap dopisz:

```
speedtouch 0x0003 0x06b9 0x4061 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0000000
```

Utwórz plik /etc/ppp/peers/neostrada i wypełnij następująco:

```
noipdefault

defaultroute

user "uzytkownik@neostrada.pl"

passive

persist

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

plugin pppoatm.so

0.35

usepeerdns
```

Linię: user "uzytkownik@neostrada.pl" wypełnij zgodnie z danymi dostarczynymi przez TP.

Do pliku /etc/ppp/chap-secrets dopisz:

```
"uzytkownik@neostrada.pl" * "haslo"
```

gdzie uzytkownik i haslo wypełnij zgodnie z danymi dostarczonymi przez TP

4. Firmware

Aby modem zaczął pracować potrzebny jest mu mikrokod aka firmware. Jesli nie wiesz jaki firmware jest odpowiedni dla twojego modemu skonsultuj się z http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html, sekcja The firmware.

Dla modemu takiego jak mój (revision 4, granatowy) mozecie pobrac pliki firmware pod nastepujacymi adresami:

http://comfutura.neostrada.pl/speedtouch/speedtch-1.bin [935 bajtów]

http://comfutura.neostrada.pl/speedtouch/speedtch-2.bin [758 KB]

Pliki z firmware (ktore musisz pobrac wczesniej i dostarczyc na medium np dyskietce) umieszczamy w następującej lokalizacji:

```
/lib/firmware/speedtch-1.bin

/lib/firmware/speedtch-2.bin
```

Dla świętego spokoju ustawmy prawa i wlasciciela na tych plikach:

```
cd /lib/firmware

chown root:root speedtch-1.bin

chown root:root speedtch-2.bin

chmod 600 speedtch-1.bin

chmod 600 speedtch-2.bin
```

5. Testowanie

Teraz odłącz swój modem od magistrali USB (wyciągnij wtyczkę) i podłącz ponownie. Zadziała hotplug i załaduje mikrokod (firmware) do modemu. Poczekaj aż modem się zsynchronizuje i przestanie migać dioda ADSL.

Połącz się z internetem:

```
pppd call neostrada
```

Przetestuj połączenie:

```
ping www.gentoo.org
```

Enjoy yourself!

6. Rozwiązywanie problemów

W razie problemów w pierwszej kolejności zajrzyj do logów systemowych:

```
tail /var/log/messages
```

Sprawdź czy nie pomyliłeś się przy nazwie użytkownika i haśle:

```
cat /etc/ppp/peers/neostrada

cat /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
```

Sprawdź czy modem jest podłączony do magistrali USB i system operacyjny to zarejestrował:

```
lsusb

dmesg
```

Sprawdź czy sekwencja liczb w /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap jest prawidłowa:

```
cat /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap
```

Sprobuj pokombinować firmware w razie błędu Resource temporarily unavailable.

----------

## v7n

 *Quote:*   

> Dla modemu takiego jak mój (revision 4, granatowy) mozecie pobrac pliki firmware pod nastepujacymi adresami:

 

Moj tysz jest rev 4, a jest szaro-jasny ( zakurzony q-; )

Ale za how-to ladnie dziekujemy. Kolejny powod, by przejsc na gentoo. Moze nawet by ktos sie pokusil o skrypt, ktory by przed instalka z livecd trza by bylo zassac, a on by wszystko ulatwil.

/btw - a speedtouchconf nie dziala na livecd2006 ?

----------

## Smoothny

 *Quote:*   

> /btw - a speedtouchconf nie dziala na livecd2006 ?

 

Myślę, że również nie byłoby z tym większego problemu, bo testowałem ten skrypt co prawda na dyskowej instalacji Gentoo, ale spisał się.

Zakładając, że LiveCD jest przygortowane wdłg. przepisu "czego jeszcze by tu nie dorzucić" i nastawione jest na doswiadczenia typu "out of the box" powiodłoby się to.

----------

## v7n

Dzieki przyjacielu za howto. Wszystko dziala bez zarzutu i nawet za 1. razem  :Wink:  Dodam jeszcze od siebie, ze testowalem na minimalcd ( jakies 48 mb ).  Nie musicie zassysac livecd 700mb'ego :]

/kurka, ale fajnie wyglada taka mala, 8cm'owa plytka, na ktorej mam wszystko, co potrzebne do instalacji Gentoo. Hehe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Smoothny

Jeszcze dodam od siebie, że czasami po próbie wykonania

```
pppd call neostrada
```

dostaniemy błąd o braku listka /dev/ppp0 w systempie plików.

Należy zastosować się do sugestii dołączonej do informacji o błędzie i utworzyć go poleceniem, które będzie tam podane.

----------

## cinek810

Probuje wykorzystac opisana powyzej metode do polaczenia sie z internetem przy uzyciu gentoo livcd 2007.0, udaje sie nagrac firmware, modem sie synchronizuje o czym swiadczy miganie jednej z lampek a pozniej zapalenie obydwu, oraz logi systemowe.

Stosuje pliki jak powyzej do konfiguracji pppd, ale po poleceniu:

```
pppd call neostrada
```

dostaje ze nie znaleziono pliku /usr/lib/pppoa.so

plik ten znajduje sie w /mnt/gentoo/usr/lib/, dlatego pokombinowalem tworzac dowiazanie symboliczne, wtedy po powyzszym pomeceniu dostaje potwierdzenie ze zaladowano, ale..

ping na dowolny serwer zwraca ze adres jest nie znany.

----------

## pawcyk

a co masz w:

```
# cat /etc/resol.conf

# route -n
```

----------

